# Iodine



## Laureneon (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello! After looking on the internet for many days, I can't seem to find Iodine block/bells in the U.S.A.Is there a reason? If so, I'd love to know. If there is a website that sells iodine and ships to the U.S, please also tell me! I've also gone to 2 of my local pet stores. Thank you!:budgie:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

There isn’t a specific reason that you haven’t been able to find an iodine block, but if you are feeding a balanced healthy diet, you don’t really ‘need’ one. 

Look in the Diet section Stickies. There is a lot of great information on a healthy diet.


----------



## Laureneon (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you! I've been feeding Volkman seed mix along with veggies and sprouted seeds every day and fruit every other day. I also have a cuttlebone and mineral block in the cage. Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The mineral block you have in your cage contains various necessary minerals for your budgie including iodine.

From what you indicated in your post, you have your birds on a very healthy and well-rounded diet. Well done! :urock:*


----------

